# Regaining reality symptoms



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Ive finally started regaining reallity for thew first time in 7 years, and man does it feel wierd. It almost feels like my DP is getting worse, i feel a lot dizzier and really confused, but this is different. I know now that i am on my way out of this. I think before i have experienced some of these feelings in the past, but I suppressed them because i was scared of them and so my DP continued. This time im letting it all happen and it feels so different.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

That's great, how does it feel?
Do you feel more aware of your emotions, bodily movements etc?
Please explain


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Er, its so hard to describe.

At first you could interpret them as that "Loosing my mind" feeling that i would have usually suppressed and felt scared off. But i let it go. The best way i can describe it is a reverse ketamine hit, it litterally feels like im getting sucked back into my body and i feel really dizzy but somehow more at peace with myself and my surroundings. Things seamed more 3D. It almost feels like what i remember being stoned was like when i didnt have DP/DR, i knew that these feelings were just feelings and it felt like the drug would wear off.

Today i seam to be back in my normal DP state, which i am totally comfortable with. Last week i felt like i wanted to die, so thats an improovement. Not many "reality" experiences today, so im a bit gutted about that.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

if you havent already IQ read the new post i put up about 1A. He describes what it was like for him coming out of the DP state and symptoms he felt as well. Could be some stuff you could watch out for to measure progress.


----------

